# Guns n' Roses - Hamilton



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Copps Coliseum

Mon, Nov 28, 2011 08:00 PM


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Really? I haven't heard this yet..........hmmmmmm, is this the "Axl" show or what?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If it says 'Guns n Roses', it is Axl, he exclusively owns and can use the name. I personally wouldn't give him a nickel if he was on his knees begging me for it.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's the info page from Copps;

http://www.hecfi.ca/Copps-Coliseum/Guns-N-Roses.html

(Keto got it right - Axl & "friends"...)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah....it ain't GnR for sure..it's the Circus Act "Axl and his monkeys"..


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

"Hired Guns 'n Roses"


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It'll be like NASCAR. Everyone goes hoping that they're going to see a big wreck.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

bw66 said:


> It'll be like NASCAR. Everyone goes hoping that they're going to see a big wreck.


Yeah, but at least the cars show up for the race every time!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Without Slash it just isn't GNR to me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guns and Roses ?


Axl Rose – lead vocals, piano (1985–present)
Dizzy Reed – keyboards, piano, percussion (1990–present)
Tommy Stinson – bass, backing vocals (1998–present)
Chris Pitman – keyboards, backing vocals (1998–present)
Richard Fortus – rhythm guitar (2002–present)
Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal – lead guitar (2006–present)
Frank Ferrer – drums (2006–present)
DJ Ashba – lead guitar (2009–present)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> Yeah, but at least the cars show up for the race every time!


Hahaha can't say the same about Axl.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

In case anyone gives a rats ass...

Presale starts: Thu, Oct 27 at 10am
Presale ends: Fri, Oct 28 at 5pm
*Use Password: energy
*


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess you guys never came across any of the recent "Axl is fat" threads on any other forums you use lol.

[video=youtube;jCDtMR03clQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCDtMR03clQ&amp;feature=related[/video]

I actually didn't find the last "Axl" album horrible. While it wasn't even close to classic Guns n' Roses quality wise, it was still a heck of a lot better than most mainstream rock music released nowadays. But the video above is pretty rough. He clearly has lost it in the vocal department.

Here's Welcome to the Jungle from the same concert. His band is great. But again, yikes on the vocals:

[video=youtube;fGPXhfue_NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGPXhfue_NI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that vid of jungle was teh suck. i really dig ron thal, but he even flubbed the solo, screwin around with that mask.
of course axl sucked, he always has imo. i saw the real guns when they toured appetite. i was mebbe 20' from the stage. 
that band sucked too. axl got punched in the face that night, and he deserved it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

What happened to his voice??? He sounds worst than I do when I'm in the shower....


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> What happened to his voice??? He sounds worst than I do when I'm in the shower....


He sounds (and looks) fat and tired! Buddy needs to drop a few LB's and do some cardio if he's gonna tour!
I thought that still shot of the first video was Sam Kinison!!!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Albany, N.Y. cancelled for tomorrow night - believe there are "2-for-1" tickets for Hamilton if anyone was waiting until the last minute (to see if the show actually goes on or not)...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cant see paying 90 clams to see them


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

You a Rogers preferred client or whoever TM has a deal with, GC? I wouldn't pay $90 for it either - nor would I pay the $103 & change the "regular" price tickets are.

Now if it was Y&T instead of GnR, then maybe...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> You a Rogers preferred client or whoever TM has a deal with, GC? I wouldn't pay $90 for it either - nor would I pay the $103 & change the "regular" price tickets are.
> 
> Now if it was Y&T instead of GnR, then maybe...


Yeah, the Rogers price is 90... its just too much for that current lineup in my mind


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Did the Hamilton show happen? I did not see anything in the local papers. If it did go off tell us about it.


----------

